# What is khubd



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I have extremely high os usage and bad ass battery moniter is showing this process as having the same wake time and the os. Anyone know what it is?

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I have extremely high os usage and bad ass battery moniter is showing this process as having the same wake time and the os. Anyone know what it is?
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


Not sure what it is but it's unlikely your problem. It's only been active for a little over a minute. Processes are rarely the issue. Check wake locks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> Not sure what it is but it's unlikely your problem. It's only been active for a little over a minute. Processes are rarely the issue. Check wake locks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yea I realized I was looking at the timer above it which was uptime after I posted.


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

I opened my BetterBatteryStats and this "khubd" is maxed out.

I had my phone beside me all night long for 8 hours in Airplane Mode and the battery dropped 22%.

How can that be?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dankees said:


> I opened my BetterBatteryStats and this "khubd" is maxed out.
> 
> I had my phone beside me all night long for 8 hours in Airplane Mode and the battery dropped 22%.
> 
> How can that be?


A rogue app somewhere keeping the phone awake apparently.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

According to your screen shot, it's only been in use for 73 seconds out of 1,213,205 seconds since your phone was last charged.

(73 ÷ 1213205) × 100 = .006% of the time since your phone was last charged.

khubd is also something you can't do without (unless you never want to plug your phone into usb again). It's the dæmon (kernel process) that is responsible for configuring anything that gets plugged into the usb port in a Linux operating system. It will sleep until something is plugged into the port and then it wakes up to configure it. Those stats don't show anything major. Major CPU usage by khub would come through a shitty usb connection/low power over it between device and cable so it's cycling a lot between connect/disconnect without you knowing or if there's not enough voltage in the CPU (bus to control the usb doesn't get enough power so it doesn't function properly).


----------

